# Comfy?!



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Can someone explain to me how this could ever be comfortable lol

He sleeps like this all the time ha ha


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

her indoors has a manchester terrier cross?? he is ten not many teeth left he lays like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

hahaha @ the pictures...now theres a site for sore eyes lmao.


they are lovely pictures...very cute hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

lol thats exactly how lucky sleeps, not very good on the eyes


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww , you just wanna give that tummy a rub though dontcha , lol
He looks so sweet , bless


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha mine lay like that, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

her indoors sleeps like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

lmao.. nice


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Can someone explain to me how this could ever be comfortable lol
> 
> He sleeps like this all the time ha ha


This must be a favoured doggy way of relaxing... I'll have to try and capture Harley when he next does this


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

lol, that's really funny sleeping


----------



## spida (Oct 27, 2008)

our jrt toby lies like this2


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

lol.. My Akita girls sleep like that...mind you they can be lil tarts sometimes


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

My hubby sleeps like that....and its nowhere near as cute as your dogs


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> My hubby sleeps like that....and its nowhere near as cute as your dogs


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

i take it he rolls off,are the cushions there to break his fall


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

lol yes  my oh put them there, god knows what hes gonna be like when we have kids, they'll be wrapped tight in cotton wool lol


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> My hubby sleeps like that....and its nowhere near as cute as your dogs


Cant wait to see THAT photo 
Mary
x


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Monty was sleeping exactly like this yesterday and fell off the couch!!! It was funny but we made sure he was ok before we laughed


----------

